# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دندان بهشتی  یا تهران ؟

## sepehrhj

من شنیدم دندون بهشتی بهتر از تهرانه. ولی سایت قلم چی نگاه کردم رتبه های خوب اکثرا اول تهران زدن. حالا به نظرتون من اول کدومو بزنم ؟
من 145 منطقه 2 شدم

----------


## TIGER

من در چند جا خوندم که بهشتی دندانش رتبه 1 ایرانه البته میگم فقط خوندم اینکه درسته یا نه نمی دونم

----------


## khaan

دندان رتبه بندی نشده توسط مرجه معتبر که شهید بهشتی یا تهران رتبه 1 باشن.
مسلما شما توی تابلو مطبت بتونی بنویسی فارغ التحصیل از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران تاثیرش خیلی بیشتره.

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​دندون بهشتی اوله بعد تهران*

----------


## khaan

> *​دندون بهشتی اوله بعد تهران*


رو چه حسابی اونوقت ؟؟  :Yahoo (4):  
البته شما میفرمایین اوله یعنی اوله نمیشه حرفی زد  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## artim

تقریبا یک رنج هست اما تهران خب اعتبارش بیشتره ظاهرا

----------

